# DIY Black Bear in Alaska



## JoeyWommack (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with this?  I have always wanted to go to Alaska and hunt coastal black bears.  I have been trying to get a plan together and doing some research for a spring hunt.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trial&error (Dec 14, 2010)

According to everyone I know thats been there you need to bring a rod and go fishing.  And they'll find you.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Dec 14, 2010)

If anybody else has any hope of doing an AK DIY black bear hunt you are gonna need to do it by next season.  It looks like they are gonna pass a law that makes all NR hunters have to hunt with a guide for Black bear in AK.


----------



## jimbob86 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have always wanted to go to AK and hunt bear! Let me know what you figure out.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 15, 2010)

call Sarah Palin bet shecan give you some info!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 16, 2010)

If you are going all the way to Alaska to hunt, then pay a little more and hunt the Brown Bear. You will be glad you did.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Dec 16, 2010)

Brown Bear hunts in AK are for residents or non-residents guided only.  So according to what I have read No DIY for B Bears in AK.  

I do absolutely love a good brown bear or moose hunt read.  I could not even fathom the adventure of getting to hunt them.


----------



## ben300win (Dec 16, 2010)

You might want to watch the episode of ON YOUR OWN ADVENTURES. Randy Newberg does it for less than 2000.00. Sounds like fun. I have been wanting to go myself, but am hooked on elk hunting right now. I have a buddy that is a resident of ketchican that says he is going to take me sometime when I get around to going. I have checked into brown bear hunts in alaska and they are not cheap. Most start at 8000.00 and go up from there.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 16, 2010)

Joey, I've done it. PM me for details. It's incredible and it's something you'll never forget. My dad, brother, and myself did it...and all were successful with each taking an Alaskan coastal black bear. Here's a pic...







BTW you are correct...you cannot do a DIY for Browns. The costs are light years apart, so I'm not sure what the other guy was referencing. If you want to do a Brown bear hunt, you can expect to spend 15-20 grand after everything is said and done...including taxidermy, flight, and all the extra little things you don't plan on, but need.
Here's a few more...















Easiest way to move a bear 






View from my tent....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a great adventure.  Thx for posting the good photos.


----------



## garnede (Jan 21, 2011)

First you need to decide what part of the coast you want to hunt (33,000+ miles).  I assume you are wanting a Spring bear hunt?  That is the time for the best fur and meat. Do you want to go for a ground based hunt? A boat based hunt? If you can answer the basic questions of how and where you want to hunt, I can give you a lot of advice, I lived and hunted/fished there till last spring.  At leas narow it down to the GMU you plan to hunt and we can go from there.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jan 21, 2011)

I really would like to hunt spring costal black bears.  As far as where on the coast, I would opt for whatever is closest, easiset, most convenient, and best chance for success.  Obviously thats asking alot but I am just trying to use those factors to help gauge where I want to hunt.

And War Eagle!


----------



## Killinstuff (Jan 21, 2011)

Nothing is close in AK and nothing is easy or convenient. If you want that you need a guide to cart you around on a a big warm boat and then fairy you around in a skiff til a nice fat bear is 20 feet from the beach eating grass. If that's what you want why go to AK? Alaska offers the hunter the hunt of a life time, don't cheat yourself. Killing a black bear in AK with a rifle is easy. Make the hunt hard and enjoy the experience. You'll always remember that more than the kill.


----------



## garnede (Jan 21, 2011)

JoeyWommack said:


> I really would like to hunt spring costal black bears.  As far as where on the coast, I would opt for whatever is closest, easiset, most convenient, and best chance for success.  Obviously thats asking alot but I am just trying to use those factors to help gauge where I want to hunt.
> 
> And War Eagle!



In that case I suggest looking at Whittier, Seward, Homer, and Valdez, in that order. How good are you at piloting a boat in open water?  There are some places that you can rent a skiff to hunt from, but you need to have your boating license, and I would suggest at least some big water experience.  Also you will have to be aware that depending on the lunar cycle, weather, and location the tide will swing 20-40 feet.  That is right I said 40 feet!  This can cause you to strand the boat high and dry or can cause you to float the anchor if you set the anchor line too short.  Some other options are renting a cabin or pick a base camping spot and having someone drop you off by either air or boat and then hunt on foot from that position.  I can give you a boat taxi service out of homer that I know, for other towns I can show you where to start.  

What dates are you looking to go?  Public Use Cabins, both state and federal, allow booking starting 6 months in advance.  These fill up fast.  Also pay attention to the access instructions for each cabin, some may be only accessible by boat, float plane, or bush plane.  If you choose a location that is only has plane access then you will have to find someone to cary you and start worrying about weight limitations.  

If you have 4-6 people going and the money you might consider a boat based hunt.  It cost 2-3 thousand per person for a 5-7 day hunt, but you sleep on the boat and use a zodiac to go to the beach to hunt once you have found the bears.  While you are not hunting you can fish for rockfish and halibut. 

So decide these questions:
What city?
Camping? Cabin? Boat?
Access? (boat rental, boat taxi, or plane)
What dates?  (I recommend no earlier than May 13 and no later than June 30, also try to avoid memorial day weekend)
How many People?
How many days?
How many bears do you plan to take? (Is everyone going to try to get a bear? Are you going to a unit that allows taking more than 1 bear a year?  If so are you going to try for more than 1 each?)
Are you focused on getting a bear for food or for a trophy, or both?
Are you in shape? The coast of Alaska is either marsh or mountain, so if you are based on land then there is lots of walking through difficult terrain.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jan 21, 2011)

Killinstuff said:


> Nothing is close in AK and nothing is easy or convenient. If you want that you need a guide to cart you around on a a big warm boat and then fairy you around in a skiff til a nice fat bear is 20 feet from the beach eating grass. If that's what you want why go to AK? Alaska offers the hunter the hunt of a life time, don't cheat yourself. Killing a black bear in AK with a rifle is easy. Make the hunt hard and enjoy the experience. You'll always remember that more than the kill.



I meant it somewhat rhetorically.  The entire battle is getting there for me.  The easier I can get there the more likely it is to work out.



Garnede,

Thanks so much for all of the info.  I still have alot of research to do.


What city?   
           Still researching
Camping? Cabin? Boat?
           Camping or cabin, from what I have read the boats get spendy.
Access? (boat rental, boat taxi, or plane)  
        boat taxi but it would obviously depend on the camp/cabin
What dates? (I recommend no earlier than May 13 and no later than June 30, also try to avoid memorial day weekend)  
       Still gotta pin down a date
How many People?  
      Just me right now
How many days?  
      1 week is the max I am going to be able to get off from work
How many bears do you plan to take? (Is everyone going to try to get a bear? Are you going to a unit that allows taking more than 1 bear a year? If so are you going to try for more than 1 each?)
Are you focused on getting a bear for food or for a trophy, or both?
     I just want to go and hunt the coast.  I am not obsessed with killing a bear.  I just want to soak in the AK scenery and be able to hunt.  1 bear would be more than enough.

Are you in shape? The coast of Alaska is either marsh or mountain, so if you are based on land then there is lots of walking through difficult terrain. 
       Im in pretty good shape and still young.


----------



## jwb5557 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I can tell from a guy that lived there for three years your in for a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a hunt if you go at it alone.  If you've never been I would spend the money and have a guide take you.  There are so many factors that Alaska brings and you could be dead before you know it.  A buddy of mine got a real nice bear in Fairbanks.  If you in Seward look up Time Berg's Alaska Adventures.  He's AWESOME!!!!  He takes care of us military guys so I have to recommend him for anybody looking for a good fishing trip.  HAHA I say go for it and let me know if you need any info on the local area and I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## garnede (Jan 24, 2011)

Hunting solo in Alaska in Alaska is dangerous, but doable.  Just take extra precaution and take either a satellite phone or a Spot rescue beacon. You can rent satellite phones in Anchorage.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 14, 2011)

JoeyWommack said:


> Brown Bear hunts in AK are for residents or non-residents guided only.  So according to what I have read No DIY for B Bears in AK.
> 
> I do absolutely love a good brown bear or moose hunt read.  I could not even fathom the adventure of getting to hunt them.


Your right no DIY of any kind If your a NR.


----------



## markland (Sep 14, 2011)

Joey if you are still interested call me here at Muzzy and I can tell you about my hunt in 2005.  We did a tending hunt off a fishing boat and paid all our own expenses and came out to about $1500 for a 9 day trip.  Did this with Larry Fischer from Traditional Bowhunter Magazine and a couple of other guys and was a trip of a lifetime for me and my 1st trip to AK.


----------



## tlight0 (Sep 14, 2011)

We did a hunt in 2009 out of Homer, AK. We hired a transporter and we saw alot of bear, but most all of them were way up on the mountain. Out of the four of us, I am the only one to get a bear. I don't if it was too early or what, but we went the first of May. There was not much green vegatation at that time. The mountainsides look bare, but they were full of brush that was so thick in places, it was like going through briar patches on the side of the steepest mountains you can find here in the southeast. The best advice I could give is do alot of research and get in the best possible shape you can. You might get a bear on the beach or you might have to hike on the side of the mountains for days. Good luck!! Kill a big one.


----------



## markland (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep Tlight, did the same thing, left out of Homer in May and most of the bears were way up high just under the snow line, but did see some on the beach and stalked a couple there.  Saw a bunch of Mtn Goats as well, it was a tough hunt but probably saw over 40 bears, it was unreal!
These 2 pics are 2 different bears, spooked the 1st one stepping on a stick and looked up and the 2nd one was coming out from the pt.


----------



## tlight0 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seeing those pics makes me want to go back. Alaska is the most beautiful place I have visited. I had an awesome time, and hope visit again soon.


----------

